# 270 on to box/rail features?



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

your shoulders will follow your head, and your arms will follow your shoulders. so if you commit to it and look the proper way, then your shoulders will automatically follow through. Since you already know your head is in the wrong position, then its a simple fix from there.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I assumed I had two independent issues to resolve, one being head & two being arms but you think it is just the one problem then, and full commit will resolve everything? That would be great actually I'm pretty sure I can get over that quickly enough.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

that was actually really good you landed in a pretty solid FS board/BS lip with a counter rotated upper body position. its not problem that you where counter rotated because if they wheren't you would continue to rotate. on a box like that its not that bad but if that happens on a long handrail you might have one hell of a wipeout.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> that was actually really good you landed in a pretty solid FS board/BS lip with a counter rotated upper body position. its not problem that you where counter rotated because if they wheren't you would continue to rotate. on a box like that its not that bad but if that happens on a long handrail you might have one hell of a wipeout.


thanks that was actually my first attempt of the day, but it happened to be the best footage that shows everything clearly.

I get that the counter-rotation might be necessary to help stop or slow the spin but my problem is that I am not in control of that counter-rotation. 

it's not a voluntary counter-rotation and that is the problem; I feel like it makes these 270s more difficult, less-consistent to land and more importantly it's fucking with my spins if I try to do 360 I stop at about the 270ish mark. I could take another video of me failing at fs 360 on a jump, but it would look very much like my 270 on, so I am trying to correct this problem too.

Thanks so far!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

david_z said:


> thanks that was actually my first attempt of the day, but it happened to be the best footage that shows everything clearly.
> 
> I get that the counter-rotation might be necessary to help stop or slow the spin but my problem is that I am not in control of that counter-rotation.
> 
> ...


what really helped me learn FS 3s was forcing my self to keep my jaw on my left shoulder. I see people mess up spins all the time just because they stop looking the way they are spinning.
also as a veteran jibber the 270 on will feel extremely weird and wrong but eventually it will click. also try committing more weight on your foot thats mostly on box to prevent slipping off and make the jib feel more solid. I still feel a bit sketchy when i 270 onto a box and land dead center of my board.


----------



## snowflake-666 (Jan 7, 2010)

what I think is that the moment you land on the box you are looking ober you right shoulderand the you turn around to look over your left. If you want to fakie out you should keep looking at the box and jus tur you shoulders and you will end up looking over you righ shoulder. If you want to get off the rail regular just to what the guy above said and keep loking over your left shoulder while rotating and land on the box in that position


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

david_z said:


> I get that the counter-rotation might be necessary to help stop or slow the spin but my problem is that I am not in control of that counter-rotation.


hello 

it looks to me that your trying to spin the full 270 onto the box, where what you want to be doing is spinning 180 onto it, that way your shoulders stop at 180 and you can use that to counter rotate the board the other 90 to the boardslide.

if you try and actually spin the full 270 what happens is you've over cooked the rotation and stand no chance whatso ever of riding out regular, you will always continue to a blind slide and come out switch.

hope that makes sense


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

eddiethebus said:


> hello
> 
> it looks to me that your trying to spin the full 270 onto the box, where what you want to be doing is spinning 180 onto it, that way your shoulders stop at 180 and you can use that to counter rotate the board the other 90 to the boardslide.
> 
> ...


lol good explanation...


----------

